

A conversation with Jeff Bezos, Amazon.com - ashwinl
http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/10105

======
ashwinl
Q: What one quality do you think has most contributed to your success?

A: Willingness to be misunderstood, willingness to fail and willingness to be
long-term-oriented.

[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4056722386095778405...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4056722386095778405&amp;hl=en#53m51s)

